# K-9 Chiropractic Uses



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone use a K-9 chiropractic doctor for their working dog? Been using one myself for the month of June and it helps. Old age is killing the full enjoyment of the sound of bones snapping while being pounded upon by a chiropractic physician! :-o


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Howard,

We use one on Enzo after every trial, just to be sure. He was jammed last year at the WUSV and showed up in the movement and work in both the WUSV and Nationals. 

The person we use does dogs 50% and humans 50% of the time. And will tell you if the dogs eneds it or not.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, I take my dogs to a chiropractor. I started when I had a female Terv with less-than-ideal structure that I did agility with. She needed the chiro adjustment at least monthly. I've taken my current dogs but not as often. Bernie's only been once in the time I've had him, about a year. I'll probably take him every three months or so.

I really like my chiropractor! She's a human chiro who is licensed to do animals. She has a much better feel/touch/sense than my previous one who was a vet who learned to do chiropractic on animals. Plus she adjusts me after my dog's done. 

Laura


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

A club member Terry Macias had several visits with the chiro with his old dog Eik for the same reason Sue did with Enzo. It really help his dog Eik.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We do it more for preventive with Enzo. Terry probably does the same.
Maybe we should ask ours to adjust us - I like that idea...... 

When he was jammed again on the long bite (same helpers) at the HU Nationals (that he won) in April , Enzo was clean and did not re-grip (and not out like the WUSV) and take it out on the helper (dirty) like he did at the 07 Nationals.

I think you need to look at the movement of the dog. Some dogs will not show it a percentage of the time. Some will show issue with a "dead tail" some of the time. Gabor picked up on another dog doing that at the ME Regionals a few years ago. Handler insisted all was fine and refused to tell the owner and get the dog checked. Flash forward to 1.5 years and the dog injures himself. Vet stated that it has been going on for a while.


I


----------

